# Best way to mount a GoPro to a helmet.



## slyder

Just add a leash to it. I have seen this many many times May be a little bit of a pain but you will feel it dangling and not loose the GP. 
This happens but I still think it's your best option. 

Possibly drill through both and bolt the mount to the helmet. No idea what this will do to the structural integrity of the mount or helmet, so if you do this its at your own risk !!


----------



## Eddie Riggs

slyder said:


> Just add a leash to it. I have seen this many many times May be a little bit of a pain but you will feel it dangling and not loose the GP.
> This happens but I still think it's your best option.
> 
> Possibly drill through both and bolt the mount to the helmet. No idea what this will do to the structural integrity of the mount or helmet, so if you do this its at your own risk !!


Thanks for the advice. I just ordered a couple of GoPro tethers from Amazon. They should definitely help me avoid losing my camera again.


----------



## Kevin137

I have seen this happen many times, i have the Sweet Grimnir Mips, which has a plate for mounting GoPro or Contour, this then bolts to the Helmets through pre fitted holes. 

The advantage is that the mount is bonded to the go pro mount and then bolted on, so it cannot fall off, but then it is an expensive helmet...


----------



## tokyo_dom

Something about having bolts near my head (especially pointing towards my head) scares me a little...


----------



## Easto

I have seen a few people with the vented helmet strap. Looks like the strap feeds through the helmet vents and secures the camera on top of the helmet. Might be another option that doesn't rely on the adhesives.


----------



## timmytard

I just got a gopro as well, first day I used it same thing.
Except luckily I seen it flying through the air.

Had to stick it in my pocket after, so it got covered in shit.

I've since used contact cement & it works a little too good.

When I stuck the mount on my helmet, it was a tiny bit crooked.

I can't budge it or even twist it back one bit.

It's just dollar store bike tire contact cement.


TT


----------

